# Honda Element AWD???



## thebreeze (Nov 9, 2006)

Any Honda Element owners out there? What is your impression? I would like one for biking, skiing, and family camping.


----------



## dhpimp (Jan 4, 2006)

I just bought one for the exact same reasons. Haven't taken it camping yet, but building a frame for the bed so the wife and I can camp in the back. Check out www.elementownersclub.com for designs and peoples reviews.


----------



## WeWu (Jul 19, 2006)

My friend has an element and he loves his. It holds a crap load of stuff in the back, but the only thing I don't like is the fact that the seats when in the folded up position takes up alot of space. I think it would be hard to put more than 2 bikes in there. Would have been awesome if honda made it so the seat fold into the floor like the odyssey or fit.


----------



## CDALE SS (Sep 20, 2005)

Have an 03 element with 4 wheel drive. If you don't mind the boxy look it really does everything it was designed to do very well. Rear seats can be folded up or removed very easily. Holds lots of stuff and very dependable. Drawbacks: 4 people max, gas mileage is only average, doesn't steer well when windy out and at freeway speeds, and early models had some windshield issues with cracking. I love mine and would highly recommend. I live in NH and there are alot of them around here. There is a element forum out there with lots more information. Hope this helps....:thumbsup:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

WeWu said:


> My friend has an element and he loves his. It holds a crap load of stuff in the back, but the only thing I don't like is the fact that the seats when in the folded up position takes up alot of space. I think it would be hard to put more than 2 bikes in there. Would have been awesome if honda made it so the seat fold into the floor like the odyssey or fit.


Depends on the bikes but I have three bikes in the back with the seats folded up.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Check out this thread which i started before I got mine.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=270213

Also the best forum for elements is

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/

I have had one since the summer. It has been great so far and perfectly suited to what I needed which was a smallish vehicle that could haul when needed. Downsides like some said are the 4 seats, the so so gas mileage, and the way it feels in high winds. But for me the pluses outweigh the negatives. Also in the snowfalls we have got it has performed great with the AWD. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Syndrome (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got one, it performs pretty good, except its anything but aerodynamic, so it doesn't get that good of mileage. The back seats are really comfortable too, and they make nice for sleeping in, because you can lay them back as far as you'd like. Overall I like it alot, and it does a good job in mud too.


----------



## rogueturtle (Mar 13, 2004)

My girlfriend has an 06 and its surprising how much stuff they hold. I installed a 2" receiver hitch from uhaul and we run a 4 bike thule no issues. I highly would recommend the 5speed unless you spend lots of time in commuter(stop n go) traffic. I also would recommend against the awd. Generally speaking the 2wd will go anywhere the awd will go and anywhere the 2wd will get stuck--so will the awd. The main drawback to this vehicle is clearance-and awd isnt going to help with that. In the snow- stock tires are aweful- and you will want to upgrade to an AT tire....which even with AWD-just isnt going to cut it compared to using 2wd with chains. AWD is likely going to suffer more maintenance issues down the road-and is also heavier-so worse mpg than the 2wd. 99% of people who think they need awd->dont......save the dollars/mpg and try to avoid getting stuck in the 2wd vs. getting stuck thinking awd is going to help.

I think my gf paid 16k new in 06 for the barebones 5spd. 2"receiver-AT tires-and some soundproofing is all this needs -----removing the back seats yields a surprisingly large cargo capacity with bikes on the hitch. Dont expect the awd to do much of anything vs. the 2wd other than get you worse mpg.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rogueturtle said:


> I think my gf paid 16k new in 06 for the barebones 5spd. 2"receiver-AT tires-and some soundproofing is all this needs -----removing the back seats yields a surprisingly large cargo capacity with bikes on the hitch. Dont expect the awd to do much of anything vs. the 2wd other than get you worse mpg.


The AWD is not going to result in a huge difference in fuel economy. It only kicks in the when the the fronts slip. The weight difference in negligible and will result in perhaps .1 MPG difference. The main reason to get or not get AWD is the conditions you drive in. I am up in Canada and have to do country driving in the snow. The AWD makes a difference for me and I can tell the difference between and AWD and a FWD car. I agree that most people would be better off with FWD and good tires for the conditions. The stock wranglers are just not good tires in any condition. I replaced them after 500km with all terrain tires.

Technically, if the poster is looking at 2007 or above the auto trans has been updated to a 5 speed auto. If you do a lot of highway driving the auto will get better gas mileage because the gearing. My one complaint with my 5 speed manual is that it needs to have a 6th gear for highway cruising. It would increase the gas mileage especially once you start doing past 110km an hour.


----------



## rogueturtle (Mar 13, 2004)

from some of the real world calculations- owners of AWD seem to be getting about 20-22 vs 25+ with 5spds. 

You can run taller tires on the element to get a 200rpm drop on the highway.....but the gearing really is a huge drawback for this above 60mph. It makes it very noisy to be spinning at 3k+rpms.

The flipside is that these engines dont produce enough torque at 2k rpms to justify a super low cruising 6th gear......however a 700rpm drop would be nice to keep it in the sub 3k rpm range at 75-80 versus spinning it near 4k. 

my gf really wanted the AWD-but the added cost was really quite significant over a base model 5spd and her dealer was really able to make a sweet deal on the base model compared to AWD. The element is built on the ACCORD platform and once she realized that an AWD accord really isnt going to do much more than a 2wd accord....she finally got it. 

Theres some guy on the element owners club that actually did some mild suspension lift to fit on a few inch larger tires which in my mind addresses the major weakness- clearance not traction. The compromise was that Honda was able to spin the element off the accord for real cheap.........and again- i think they nailed it with the 2wd element in terms of price/performance/and utility.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Honda's estimates are way tighter then what you are saying people are getting. Personally, with my 5 speed AWD I see closer to 25 then 22 but I do more highway driving than city. Mileage is very specific to the conditions, tires, etc though. I agree with you that most people would do fine without the AWD. 

In Canada we do not have the same choice of models as the US plus we pay more (when converting) than you do in the US. It is the price we are currently paying for our strong dollar and a weak US dollar. It ended up making the price of the AWD (well the price i paid) was close to the similar 2WD model. That combined with the fact that we do get a significant amount of snow made going with the AWD an easy choice.


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

I love my Element (2005 LX AWD Manual).

The things I don't like about it are:
Noise - Its a big box, what do you expect.
Gas mileage - Gearing is too high for efficient mileage. At 70mph I'm close to 4k RPMs. The Honda Oddessy is much heavier yet gets 28mpg? What gives?
Small gas tank - It's a 12 gallon tank. So I can get 275-300 miles before I need to fill up. For high mileage drivers it can be an annoyance.
Windshield - I feel like my Element has gotten more chips than any other cars that I've owned. 

That being said, if I had to buy a car again I wouldn't hesitate to buy an Element. It's the best compromise of all things I desire.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

rogueturtle said:


> from some of the real world calculations- owners of AWD seem to be getting about 20-22 vs 25+ with 5spds.


My girlfriend's automatic AWD '05 Element was seeing about 22MPG on a long interstate road trip. I checked her tire pressure at one gas stop, and found it was pretty low -- about 20% below Honda's recommendation. After I aired them up to the recommended pressures, economy jumped to around 24.5 MPG. This was with 3 bikes on a hitch-mounted rack. I don't consider this great mileage, but it's pretty good given the thing's overall utility.

The AWD is definitely handy immediately after a snowstorm -- when the front wheels hit the low ridges of snow that the plows leave behind and start spinning, the rear gets power and pushes us on through. It's also been helpful taking some iffy dirt and gravel roads to remote climbing sites.

The thing is pretty gutless in the engine department, but I don't generally look to 4-wheeled vehicles for thrilling performance, so I'm okay with that. It doesn't have the clearance and off-road ability of a true SUV, but I'm okay with that, too -- this also means that it carries its weight low and handles well with a lot less body roll than a typical SUV.


----------



## INCO (Mar 30, 2007)

I really like my 08 Element. I bought the AWD version with the automatic because my wife would needs to drive it and she refuses to learn how to drive a manual. It does surprisingly well on the twisty mountain roads around here and it seems to have enough power even at 6000 feet and above to get me up the mountain passes. For mileage I've gotten 22 in the city and up to 27 mpg on my trips through the mountains of Colorado. 

I have a large frame mountain bike and It fits in the Element pretty well. I took one seat out completely. If I were to carrying more bikes than that, I would probably look at getting a hitch mounted bike carrier.


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

*get the xterra*

I test drove the element and decided not to get it though I liked the interior space. Engine is remarkably weak and the bad fuel efficiency doesn't offset that, which is a big surprise. For only a couple thousand $$ more, the xterra is more versatile and gets about the same mileage.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Trailcarver said:


> I test drove the element and decided not to get it though I liked the interior space. Engine is remarkably weak and the bad fuel efficiency doesn't offset that, which is a big surprise. For only a couple thousand $$ more, the xterra is more versatile and gets about the same mileage.


The Xterra was my second choice. I almost went for it after driving both but in the end it just felt too truck like for my taste. I have never been a large vehicle/SUV person (i was coming from a Honda Prelude). I have a 5 speed and never felt the element was underpowered. I mean it is a box on wheel so it isn't going to be quick.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

rogueturtle said:


> The element is built on the ACCORD platform and once she realized that an AWD accord really isnt going to do much more than a 2wd accord....she finally got it.


uh no

The Element is not based on an Accord, or a Civic or anything else. It's uni-body. Please look up the diffference between uni-body and frame on rail and you'll understand how your statement is wrong.

There are such things as cross platform parts in the auto industry. But simple things like radio's and heater controls don't really make them the same.

And I'll take my awd Element with winter tires over 2wd with chains in 99.8% of the situations. Add studded tires in teh mix and it's no contest awd 100%.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

shirk said:


> uh no
> 
> The Element is not based on an Accord, or a Civic or anything else. It's uni-body. Please look up the difference between uni-body and frame on rail and you'll understand how your statement is wrong.
> 
> There are such things as cross platform parts in the auto industry. But simple things like radio's and heater controls don't really make them the same.


I thought the CR-V and the Element shared the same platform. Is that the case or is it completely different?


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

kaikara said:


> I thought the CR-V and the Element shared the same platform. Is that the case or is it completely different?


There are alot of shared components. But you still can't make basic statements like "well it's the same as a CRV." because of these shared components.

Design group comes up with a concept and the features they want then engineering makes it happen. If a current part from another model works and fits within the required paramaters then they look at using it.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I bought the Subaru Forester for its AWD that works amazingly well. However, I think the Element can a practical vehicle. It just need a bit more clearance and snow-rated tires (like the Michelin Alpins) that will last through 2-3 seasons. Blizzaks and X-Ices will not go much past one season for most drivers.

However, I can't fault the low power and okay gas mileage. It is a very boxy vehicle and probably gets decent mileage because the engine isn't torquey. I don't like the AWD on the Hondas but I do think it's a bit better on forest service and snowy roads than the 2WD. Raising the vehicle an inch or two would be really nice for forest service roads. There are roads my Forester goes on that would be killing the underbody of the Element. However, I'm sure that isn't very hard to do- raise the body, that is. Sleeping inside and carying bikes without front-wheel removal is a nice plus and makes it a worthy outdoorsman's vehicle (if it get a body raise). Just don't get too confident with the AWD- it is a very basic system and can get you stuck if you try something a Subaru or Audi AWD can go through at their limits. If you can get some decent All Season tires like the Conti Extreme Contact or Goodyear Tripletread, they will help a lot.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

one thing that hasn't been mentioned was the clamshell trunk; I love being able to sit on the tailgate for putting on boots for snowboarding, sitting on it for lunch, extra camping sitting space, etc...

I've also been able to fit 4 people and all of our camping gear for an entire weekend in the thing; it was a squeeze, but we pulled it off. I recently got a thule cargo box up top, so camping with 4 people will be easy now. Great for throwing snowboards up top as well to keep the wet stuff away from the inside of the car, etc... For biking, I plan to get a hitch-mount rack since it's only convenient to fit 2 bikes in there with the seats up.

if you're looking for a outdoorsey car that's not so truck-ish, it's perfect. It's handling (AWD) in the snow and icy conditions is superb; I think it's lower center of balance has something to do with it since it's not jacked up high like most SUV's. 

ah, and it's great for moving too; when I changed apartments, we made a few trips with the thing and because of the interior's shape (boxy) we could fit a lot of boxes inside 

great car. first car the wife and I have bought together and we don't regret a thing. All the caveats have been stated here though.


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

Comparing the Element to the Xterra is like comparing apples to bowling balls! They are completely different vehicles, not even in the same class. The element is more like a minivan than it is an Xterra. I bought one in the middle of 2003 and absolutely love it. I have since added a Ridgeline to our driveway and the wife drives the Element during the week now, she swears she wants to drive it until the wheels fall off then get another one! Here are a few things about it we love:

The automatic is a dog, get a 5 speed (though I've heard rumors from our dealer that its slated to have a diesel option in the next year or two) which will increase its towing capacity. 

You can put more stuff in it than any other vehicle of its size and price, with the rear seats removed a standard washer and dryer fit inside, no joke.

For tall people wanting a "mini" suv this is the closest you will get, I am 6'4" and still have almost a foot above my head while driving. To compare I had an Xterra as a rental once, head hit the ceiling just sitting in the seat.

The mileage isn't great but considering its lack of aerodynamic design it is actually ok, we get 25 mpg on the highway.

The interior is very easy to clean, we have a dog and with somewhat regular cleaning it still looks great.

The tail gate is awesome for all kinds of sports stuff, even in the rain because when the gate it up it acts as a roof for anyone sitting on the edge of the gate.

Best handling vehicle in the snow i've had, grew up in northern NH and drove a bronco, explorer, ranger, couple of small cars, nothing comes close to the Element in the snow.

There are a bunch of options for roof racks, we carry our two 17' sea kayaks on the roof and they are a breeze to load.

TURNING RADIUS is so tight, makes it the perfect city, Uturn, parallel parking vehicle i've ever driven.

Lastly, ITS A HONDA, we've had ours going on 5 years and put on 85,000 + miles with no more service than oil changes, brakes once and tires once, not bad for a first year model.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

jays0n said:


> You can put more stuff in it than any other vehicle of its size and price, with the rear seats removed a standard washer and dryer fit inside, no joke.


Yeah, I managed to fit and move an entire leather loveseat (plus more boxes) as well.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

I've had one for about a month now, it's a 2004 with a manual and FWD (there's no real need for AWD in the south). When they first came out, I thought they were hit with an ugly stick. They look different from the inside. My requirements were that it would fit two or three bikes in the back behind the tinted glass for traveling to ride and race. The Element fits that bill perfectly and I don't have to worry about screwing up the interior. I took out the back seats (a couple of minute job) and installed a full rubber mat (elemat.com) that can be drug out and hosed off periodically. 
I don't have a problem with the power with the manual transmission and it's actually fun to drive. 
The biggest downside so far has been identifying my Element at the trailhead, yesterday there were ten vehicles in the parking lot at the local trail and four were Elements

What's a post without a picture








Yes, I have blown the leaves off the driveway finally.

And a photo with the bike inside, I built the rack to free up the space under the bikes, to fit more crap in.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

santacruzer said:


> I've had one for about a month now, it's a 2004 with a manual and FWD (there's no real need for AWD in the south). When they first came out, I thought they were hit with an ugly stick. They look different from the inside. My requirements were that it would fit two or three bikes in the back behind the tinted glass for traveling to ride and race. The Element fits that bill perfectly and I don't have to worry about screwing up the interior. I took out the back seats (a couple of minute job) and installed a full rubber mat (elemat.com) that can be drug out and hosed off periodically.
> I don't have a problem with the power with the manual transmission and it's actually fun to drive.
> The biggest downside so far has been identifying my Element at the trailhead, yesterday there were ten vehicles in the parking lot at the local trail and four were Elements


You don't see a huge number of elements where i am from either but when you go out to the trails you see more for sure. I personally think that it is best all around vehicle for mountain bikers other than a full sized van. The all plastic floor and no carpets is one of the best things ever. I had my kid projectile vomit in the back one day and all it took was a wipe out and leave the doors open for an hour to get the smell out. It would have been brutal to clean up if there was carpet. I never did understood carpet in a car especially if you live in harsher, wet or muddy environments.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

We have an 07 AWD element and we get around 21 mpg city, we see around 26 on our long interstate trips which is much better than a 'normal' SUV. The big advantage is the flexibility of locking the bikes in the vehicle when we (me and the wife) are travelling. We have a 4 bike bumper hitch for hauling friends and bikes. It's easy to clean and pretty comfortable on long trips although it is a little noisy (turn up the tunes). All in all I think it is about the best bike hauler for our uses. There is a reason they are popular with cyclists.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Just took my 07 AWD 5-speed on a 3000 mile road trip, got about 25 mpg on the highway. Coming back on the Oregon coast there were high wind advisories, but they didn't affect the Element as much as I feared. Did keep both hands on the wheel most of the time, and a couple gusts pushed the car pretty hard, but it never got scary. 

I had to take some evasive maneuvers at 70 mph to avoid a rabbit sitting in the road, and I was impressed with how it handled for such a tall vehicle, felt very stable. Did OK in the snow too.

One area where the AWD really shines is driving up ramps. I wanted to put apply some undercoating (20 bucks for me to do it vs. $500 for the dealer), and I've never had a vehicle that climbed up ramps so easily. Getting my 2WD cars up those ramps was always an ordeal. Course, since it's a Honda, I don't expect I'll need the ramps again for a long time.

And I love being able to toss my bike in without dropping a wheel or anything. Just take 10 seconds to fold up a seat and you're good to go!


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Not bike related, but did you E owners know that when you set the climate control to Defrost it turns on your air conditioner, and it stays on even if you stop defrosting? Not good for your gas mileage. Here's how to fix it:
http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17192


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

Rufudufus said:


> Not bike related, but did you E owners know that when you set the climate control to Defrost it turns on your air conditioner, and it stays on even if you stop defrosting?


This is true for almost every vehicle.


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Outstanding*

I love my 2006, I am 6'6" and 265, no problems with room. But, she was stolen.............. by my wife, who was driving a 2002 Chevy Tahoe. Since I bike to work and she drives alot more I half-heartedly gave it up. Buy it and enjoy.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

timehoc said:


> The Honda Oddessy is much heavier yet gets 28mpg? What gives?


What???

My 2007 Odyssey got barely 17mpg around town and up to 24 with 90% highway driving.

28 is ridiculous unless you live the midwest with magic gasoline or something.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*misleading MPG*

I have the first year model (2003) 5 spd with 4wd.
The speedo is off, and that is why real mpg is lower than what you get.
I was getting 25 mpg on hwy, then got bigger 225/70 tires that makes up for speedo differential, and mpg dropped to 21-22.
There was class action suit for this, that's why Honda extended the warranty.
This may have been addressed with new models, tho.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got a thing in the mail saying that the gauges might be off and I can go to the dealership to get it fixed on warranty; maybe your notice is in the mail?


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

joeyjoedotorg said:


> I just got a thing in the mail saying that the gauges might be off and I can go to the dealership to get it fixed on warranty; maybe your notice is in the mail?


I have almost 90,000 miles on mine, will it be still covered?


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not sure, I'm at work (looking busy) right now and I don't have the notice on me. Mine is an 07 with about 9,000 miles 

I would call your dealership about that. How off is it? 10 mph? Yesterday comming home from snowboarding I was going about 75 and barely keeping up with a buddy of mine, who I know drives really slowly.

Bigger tires would also mess with your spedometer; did you get the computer re-calibrated once you put on the tires? That may not be covered under warranty even if you are "covered" at 90K miles.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Running bigger tires would actually show closer to correct speed, since the speedo is off to begin with.


----------



## fb71 (May 8, 2006)

*I love mine...*

...for multiple days mountain bike trips


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Strafer said:


> Running bigger tires would actually show closer to correct speed, since the speedo is off to begin with.


You are correct. I am running 225-16-70 up from the stock 215 and my GPS shows my speedometer to be almost exact now.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Strafer said:


> I have almost 90,000 miles on mine, will it be still covered?


If it is a recall being under warranty or miles on it doesn't matter. If your vehicle is included you get the work donefor free. I had an ignition recall on my Prelude almost 6 years after it was new. If you haven't gotten anything and are worried call a dealership and give them your VIN and see if there are any recalls on it. Usually you can find these lists of recalls online too but you would have to do some searching. A good place to look is the Element owners club forum. They have a recall, TSB section.

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

I have an Element....its the biggest POS I ever owned. The warranty is up in 2 months so I have to dump it before it starts costing me money for monthly repairs.

I'm sure there is some "Honda" sucker out there that will free me from the agony.

Gonna get a real box








better gas mileage and better reliability...and a hell of a lot cheaper as well:thumbsup:

A good Element is a Dead Element


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rollr8t said:


> I have an Element....its the biggest POS I ever owned. The warranty is up in 2 months so I have to dump it before it starts costing me money for monthly repairs.
> 
> I'm sure there is some "Honda" sucker out there that will free me from the agony.
> 
> ...


I love when people post that something is a POS and doesn't explain why. Strangely your post sounds a lot like another person from your next of the woods. Do you have other logins you use?


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

kaikara said:


> I love when people post that something is a POS and doesn't explain why. Strangely your post sounds a lot like another person from your next of the woods. Do you have other logins you use?


I did explain why, would you like a whole list of all the parts replaced by Honda?

Simple unreliable from the front to the back...engine, starter, brakes, transmission...if it holds fluid it leaks if it is made of metal or plastic it squeaks , grinds and creaks.

Worst damn car I ever owned...so much for Honda reliability...all this in 30000 miles:thumbsup:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rollr8t said:


> I did explain why, would you like a whole list of all the parts replaced by Honda?
> 
> Simple unreliable from the front to the back...engine, starter, brakes, transmission...if it holds fluid it leaks if it is made of metal or plastic it squeaks , grinds and creaks.
> 
> Worst damn car I ever owned...so much for Honda reliability...all this in 30000 miles:thumbsup:


ahhh this has to be SCC. Ever major survey of automotive reliability has honda at the top of the lists. Sucks that you got a lemon but that doesn't mean that the vast majority of honda owners have on average fewer problems then with other brands. Hope you have better luck with the Scion.


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

kaikara said:


> ahhh this has to be SCC. Ever major survey of automotive reliability has honda at the top of the lists. Sucks that you got a lemon but that doesn't mean that the vast majority of honda owners have on average fewer problems then with other brands. Hope you have better luck with the Scion.


What do you have a list of all Honda's owned by MTBR members?
You probably work for Honda

Your opinion means








I own a piece of crap and I know its not the only one out there.


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, brakes, tires and fluid changes in over 80,000 miles, most reliable vehicle i've ever owned. I've never heard of someone having that kind of trouble with one and I know a lot of people with them. 

Go and get your other box, not that you can compare it to the element, completely different vehicle.


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah 25% cheaper and more reliable....thats why Honda is gonna kill the Element it's sales are crap...can't even sell 2000 a month in the whole country...can you say DOG....dead dog by fall:thumbsup:


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

I meant more like too small inside, no AWD, no ground clearance and ugly as sin but what ever you want to call it, you seem to know everything.


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

A Honda Element owner calling something else ugly:lol: :lol: :lol: 

AWD:lol: :lol: :lol: that part-time crap Honda uses ain't worth 5 cents.....do any off roading lately in your toaster?



Better gas mileage in a Scion and like I said 25% less price... plus 5 seats...not an issue with you box owners because you have no friends and if you did they wouldn't want to ride in that S-Box.....how come Elements have been selling so well lately?:lol: :lol: :lol: rft:


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope you enjoy your Scion. 

Too bad you couldn't just leave it at that, all that whining makes you sound like a jerk but what do I know I guess. Why don't you bring your negativity to an Element website where people might care more. Don't we talk about bikes here?


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

jays0n said:


> I hope you enjoy your Scion.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't just leave it at that, all that whining makes you sound like a jerk but what do I know I guess. Why don't you bring your negativity to an Element website where people might care more. Don't we talk about bikes here?


Thats funny I notice the same buttheads congregate in this one


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rollr8t said:


> What do you have a list of all Honda's owned by MTBR members?
> You probably work for Honda
> 
> Your opinion means
> ...


Well it says a lot about you that you would go search for that picture or have one ready to go. I don't know how you can argue about what I was posting. All reliability surveys point out that Honda is one of the highest rated car companies. That is not to say that they don't have their issues. In your opinion you own a piece of crap and that may be true but the results of every major survey says that the majority don't have a problem. I don't get how you are valuing my opinion though. I am basing mine on my experience and a long list of surveys and studies done that says that your case is an exception not the norm. It sucks that you have issues but to state that your experience is what the normal Honda buyer would experience is unfair. You really need to tone it down though you seem like a cranky SOB. I can see why you post under multiple user names.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

jays0n said:


> I hope you enjoy your Scion.
> 
> Too bad you couldn't just leave it at that, all that whining makes you sound like a jerk but what do I know I guess. Why don't you bring your negativity to an Element website where people might care more. Don't we talk about bikes here?


Don''t let the guy bug you. There was another element thread that I started when I was looking where he came in and had fun trolling. He was posting under another user name then. I don't trust anyone that has multiple user names that they post under. Seems fishy to me. He just can't seem to grasp that even if he got a lemon that doesn't mean that Honda's reliability is crap.


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

kaikara said:


> Well it says a lot about you that you would go search for that picture or have one ready to go. I don't know how you can argue about what I was posting. All reliability surveys point out that Honda is one of the highest rated car companies. That is not to say that they don't have their issues. In your opinion you own a piece of crap and that may be true but the results of every major survey says that the majority don't have a problem. I don't get how you are valuing my opinion though. I am basing mine on my experience and a long list of surveys and studies done that says that your case is an exception not the norm. It sucks that you have issues but to state that your experience is what the normal Honda buyer would experience is unfair. You really need to tone it down though you seem like a cranky SOB. I can see why you post under multiple user names.


Multiple user names?

I think you're smokin something?

You're the cranky SOB just because somebody was disin your car.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

How 'bout we just ignore the troll. obviously he's looking to annoy someone; coming into a thread like this with pictures like that. He's a douche for doing that and an idiot for not looking into lemon laws if, in fact, he actually owns an element.

btw, how do you flag a post for a mod to come look at?


----------



## jays0n (Sep 14, 2007)

Not worth any more time, I feel bad I already wasted the few minutes I have, like I said, enjoy your Scion and those who don't own pieces of crap will continue to enjoy their Elements.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

rollr8t said:


> Multiple user names?
> 
> I think you're smokin something?
> 
> You're the cranky SOB just because somebody was disin your car.


I am not cranky in the least. Find it kind of amusing that you would take the time to create multiple user names to post under. Your posts have the same tone, you are from the same location, you drive and element of the same age, the other person gave the same kinds of descriptions of problems, you have the same lovely combative personality Too many similarities not to be the same person. Trolling with different user names just makes you a pathetic loser with too much time on your hands.

Like the others said not worth the time - good luck with your scion.


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a link I'm sure you guys could use if you don't already spend all your time there

seems to be a real busy place

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## rollr8t (Dec 3, 2007)

jays0n said:


> Comparing the Element to the Xterra is like comparing apples to bowling balls! They are completely different vehicles, not even in the same class. The element is more like a minivan than it is an Xterra. I bought one in the middle of 2003 and absolutely love it. I have since added a Ridgeline to our driveway and the wife drives the Element during the week now, she swears she wants to drive it until the wheels fall off then get another one! Here are a few things about it we love:
> 
> The automatic is a dog, get a 5 speed (though I've heard rumors from our dealer that its slated to have a diesel option in the next year or two) which will increase its towing capacity.
> 
> ...


 You really are a sucker for boxes that are about to be discontinued

Must work for Honda:skep:

The Ridgeline is another sales dog...you must have one driveway filled with ugliness


----------

